# Glanz u. Spiegel-effekt / Wooded Headed Aktion



## dobber812 (1. August 2009)

Hy,

ich bin neulich über die "wooden headed" Aktion für PS 7.X gestolpert. Dies ist genau der Effekt, den ich in einem Logo verwenden möchten bzw. den Holzeffekt nicht sondern die Spiegelung und den Glanz.

Leider bekomme ich in CS4 einige Fehlermeldungen beim ausführen.

Gibt es evtl. eine ähnliche Aktion für die aktuelle Version oder ein Tut zum nachmachen  ?

Das ist ja nicht so "einfach" mit der "Glanz"-eigenschaft in der Füllmethode getan...

Hier der original Link:
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchange/index.cfm?event=extensionDetail&extid=1044935#


Besten Dank
Grüße
Dobber


----------



## smileyml (1. August 2009)

Hallo Dobber,

wie dir schon sicher gedacht ist, ist das keine seltene Frage "Spiegel- & Glanzeffekte in Photoshop zu erstellen". Demnach ist Google und die interne Suche eine wahre  Fundgrube!
Wie du sicher feststellen wirst, musst du dich ein wenig für eine Material entscheiden, da die gesuchten Eigenchaften davon abhängen. Ich habe hier mal die ersten evtl. schon hilfreichen Seiten für dich:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/23983-chrommaessiger-text.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcouNITsUvA
http://photoshopcontest.com/tutorials/26/displacement-water.html
http://www.refdev.com/tutorials/Photoshop/Metal/
http://www.ulf-theis.de/tutorials/photoshop/designing/glass-button
http://www.photoshopstar.com/web-graphics/star-badges/
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/322835-advanced-glow-effects.html

Vielleicht hilft das schon ein wenig. Sonst einfach weiterfragen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## dobber812 (1. August 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort,

über die meisten der genannen Tut´s bin ich auch schon gestolpert, einen schönen glanz hinzubekommen ist garnicht so einfach und das ist bei mir ein recht großes Logo mit Schriftzug. So ein glanz wie bei dem "woodn headed" oder bei dieser aktion _http://alist.adobe.co.uk/cfusion/ex...esc&cat=190&event=productHome&s=5&l=-1&exc=16_ sollten es schon sein ... Denke mal das ist bei etwas speziellem auch immer individuell, deshalb würden mit die "Actions" ganz gut passen 

... nur irgendwie funktionieren die bei mir nicht ... Am Ende sehe ich nur noch eine schwarze Ebene 

Besten Dank
Grüße
(auch) Marco


----------

